# Brian May on Get the Funk Out.



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Comments?

I've always felt Nuno B's playing was fairly under appreciated by many, at least in some social circles of rock and Metal.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

There seems to be a long-standing connection between Queen and Extreme. Remember the Freddie Mercury tribute concert? Remember who the backing band was? Curious.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

He pulls it off live as well... Great player. I used to listen to that album quite s bit in the early 90's.


----------



## Hear Ye Music (Dec 19, 2012)

Nuno is one of my all time fave guitarists. 

Extreme has never been shy about mentioning Queen as one of their major influences. Apparently, the admiration is mutual.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> There seems to be a long-standing connection between Queen and Extreme. Remember the Freddie Mercury tribute concert? Remember who the backing band was? Curious.


Extreme was one of the opening acts at that concert, but the surviving members of Queen were the headliners, with various singers. 

You're talking about the 1992 concert, right?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Brian is too modest. Nuno B ain't in his league.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I watched that earlier, It showed up in my Youtube Recommended feed. 
I've been a big fan of his playing for a long time, and always suspected he was a real fan of other people's playing.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I agree that May is most likely a huge fan of good guitarists. It would strike me as strange if a guitar great is not a fan of another awesome player. Just wouldn't seem right if they weren't.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

High praise. Nuno is a fantastic guitar player.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nuno is a fantastic player with great talent. However, I do not care for that type of guitar playing. To me, it is not all that musical. It is just showing technical skill.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2017)

This may be more to your liking.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Laristotle....I totallly forgot about that one....been trying to think of a good acoustic tune to get at, and you may have just nailed it!! I'm a very high energy player so this'll work well. It'll work well coupled with Gallows Pole by the sounds of it (in my head).

Thanks.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Fun acoustic songs in the Queen / Extreme universe:

'39

More Than Words


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> This may be more to your liking.


Yep, I liked that. I thought it was a very good example (one of the best, actually) of rock music with acoustics.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> There seems to be a long-standing connection between Queen and Extreme. Remember the Freddie Mercury tribute concert? Remember who the backing band was? Curious.


I think the vocalists that did the best with Queen material were Gary Cherone & Robert Plant...


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Found a new challenge! Love Nuno's playing as well, don't know why I've never tried learning this before.






Have fun!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Moosehead said:


> Found a new challenge! Love Nuno's playing as well, don't know why I've never tried learning this before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuno is a challenge. I've learned the basic structure, fingerings, and rhythm patterns of Hole Hearted yesterday and today (thank you very much Laristotle!), but that shit is tough to get tight. It's a bit sloppy at speed right now but it's tough to slow it down, it relies on that energy. CHecked out that video above earlier as well....that'll be my next project. I've always been a lead player but over the last few years have been working on my rhythms rather heavily....what better way to get into that stuff than Nuno! I remember reading an interview a long time ago in Guitar for the Practicing Musicians (I think) of Nuno's. He mentioned he's really noticed a lack of rhythm in a lot of lead work or something, and that has always stuck with me.

I'm lucky in that I think in 16ths, which is basically what you need to do to play Nuno effectively.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Big fan. Pornografitti was pivotal in my development as a guitar player. I remember hearing Decadence Dance being played on Q107 when the album came out. I immediately called the stain to find out who it was. 
At my local record store they had a lot of middle aged folks tried to return the album as they had bought it after hearing More then Words. LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2017)

I picked up their first album when it came out because I liked the cover. lol.
Glad that I did. Got home and dropped the needle.
I was hooked within the first few bars of 'Little Girls'.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Saw them at Rn'R Heaven during the Pornografitti tour. Which I went to the next on at Massey Hall when they brought a horn section. 

I probably played along to that album 2x a day for a couple months.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

oops


----------

